# Garage clean out -Mercury tiller 20hp



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

$500.00 for the lot pick up in va. 23320

First motor 20hp electric start two stroke motor. Starts and runs great.Needs a lower unit put back on.Very clean motor.had a 9.9 HP and thus 20 HP but sold boat with the 9.9 .

Second motor is the same engine series but pull start.20 HP tiller mercury. Pull cord is broke is all I know about this one bought for the parts but does have compression.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 39186


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 39194


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

Pending sale till Sunday.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Intereted if they don't sell


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2017)

Ill let you know first thing Monday if they don't get picked up Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

lurebuilder said:


> Intereted if they don't sell


Back up for sale.. Buyer flaked .your next in line.I pm you.let me know if your still interested.


----------

